# calculate Gross,HST and Management fees from Lyft quarterly statement and uber yearly statement



## Van1984 (Jun 10, 2017)

*How to calculate income from Lyft quarterly statement for personal income Tax*

1. *Gross income include Hst and Gst* = Gross fares +bonus & tips +hst from passengers+HST from bonus {Add all black ink figure}
2.*Total HST*= HST received from passengers + Hst from bonus&tips+ HST paid on Lyft and 3rd party fees
3.*Management fees*= Lyft & 3rd party fees+ HST paid on Lyft and 3rd party fees {Add all red ink figure}

*How to calculate income from yearly Uber statement for personal income Tax*

1. *Gross income includes Hst and Gst* = Total of Fare Breakdown + Total of other income Incentive+ Total Hst given in the statement.
2. *Total HST* has given in the statement
3.*Management fees*= Booking fees+ service fees+ Airport Fees

After Personal income tax when you file File sale Tax in CRA Account
*To file a Sale Tax return*, we will consider the following things for ITC use HST Calculator
1.Management fees (100%)
Below as per Business percentage calculate
2.Fuel
3.Meals
4.Professional Fees
5.Utilities (Phone)
6. HST paid on finance Car (Refer vehicle purchase Agreement)
7.Toll
8.Maintenace
9.Acessories

Note:- There can be some small expenses which I would have missed.
Lyft and Uber ITC are calculated from Management fees.
I will edit as per your comments experienced people please advice.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It took me less time to drive to my accountant and put an envelope on his desk with all the Uber printouts, and my self compiled expense stats, than it took you to do this post.

Just sayin'


----------



## Van1984 (Jun 10, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> It took me less time to drive to my accountant and put an envelope on his desk with all the Uber printouts, and my self compiled expense stats, than it took you to do this post.
> 
> Just sayin'


It is better to know how it is done.when every year you have to pay return . If Tomorrow Audit is happening you are only one responsible.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Van1984 said:


> It is better to know how it is done.when every year you have to pay return . If Tomorrow Audit is happening you are only one responsible.


You might get more accurate information if you post in a Canadian forum. The tax help posted here mainly deals with US IRS questions. Good luck to you.


----------



## Van1984 (Jun 10, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You might get more accurate information if you post in a Canadian forum. The tax help posted here mainly deals with US IRS questions. Good luck to you.


Okay Thank you


----------

